# Legalization of Marijuana



## mmmexico (Dec 22, 2012)

I have read in a number of different publications that marijuana has been legalized here in Mexico..sort of... What I read is that the possession of 5 grams or less is not a crime. I have no idea what this means in practice. For example, can I possess and freely use marijuana if the total amount in my possession is 5grams or less? Could I come across the border at Tijuana with 5grams in my possession and not be arrested or detained? Can I travel inside of Mexico with 5grams or less and not get hassled at the airport??

Inquiring minds want to know. If you know, please give me a response.
I hope to hear from someone...


Miguel in La Paz


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

There is at least one, and probably more than one, thread in this forum touching on that very subject. Use the search function, and you may find what you are looking for.

I have no idea, as a)I don't currently live in MX and b)it's not of personal importance to me whether it's legal or not to use marijuana. I never was much of a user, and those days are long past.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

As of today, Mariguana is not legal in Mexico, period.
Secondly, just as a comment, in Mexico, being a "mariguano" (Mariguana consumer) is not something to bragg about


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


GARYJ65 said:



As of today, Mariguana is not legal in Mexico, period.
Secondly, just as a comment, in Mexico, being a "mariguano" (Mariguana consumer) is not something to bragg about

Click to expand...

_Cute, Gary, but facile.

Back when I visited Kathmandu where marijuana was legal in 1969. I liked to hang around the oatmeal cafes that served oatmeal loaded with hashish and boy was that fun if a bit disconcerting as all that hashish induced a certain amount of paranoia in the mysterious and unsettling streets of Kathmandu in those days. Then, one day, I returned to my hotel room a little after midnight and opened the toilet to take a leak and there was this giant rat in the toilet bowl looking at me as if I were the devil himself and he scared the crap out of me (as no doubt did I him) so, as soon as possible I was back in India heading for Calcutta. I have no idea what the rat did except messing up his pants.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

When I was in Babylon, back in 1899,sorry lets get back on topic.........


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> Cute, Gary, but facile. Back when I visited Kathmandu where marijuana was legal in 1969. I liked to hang around the oatmeal cafes that served oatmeal loaded with hashish and boy was that fun if a bit disconcerting as all that hashish induced a certain amount of paranoia in the mysterious and unsettling streets of Kathmandu in those days. Then, one day, I returned to my hotel room a little after midnight and opened the toilet to take a leak and there was this giant rat in the toilet bowl looking at me as if I were the devil himself and he scared the crap out of me (as no doubt did I him) so, as soon as possible I was back in India heading for Calcutta. I have no idea what the rat did except messing up his pants.


I am not trying to make a cute or facile comment, just saying that, in Mexico, Mariguanos are not well accepted. All social classes in Mexico accept as common opinion that Mariguana is a drug, thus, not well accepted, something nasty, dark, etc.
My personal opinion, I would rather have it legalized in an Island and let aaaaaalllll the people that want to consume it to be happy.
I did not get the point on your story, but I could imagine the scene!


----------



## mmmexico (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry to say, these responses are about what I expected. A lot of personal opinion but no actual facts. I did run a search on the term "marijuana" and came up with nothing useful. Come on guys…does anyone actually know how this law is being applied..

Still hopeful


Miguel


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

mmmexico said:


> Sorry to say, these responses are about what I expected. A lot of personal opinion but no actual facts. I did run a search on the term "marijuana" and came up with nothing useful. Come on guys…does anyone actually know how this law is being applied..
> 
> Still hopeful
> 
> ...


I already told you, Marihuana is not legal in Mexico, period


----------



## mmmexico (Dec 22, 2012)

See, here is the problem. I am not trying to figure out whether or not Mexico has legalized marijuana. The list of countries that have gone that route is very small. We all know that Mexico is not on that list. What I am trying to figure out is the practical effect of the fact that Mexico has "de-criminalized" the possession of 5 grams of marijuana or less. That has occurred several years ago. I want to know what the effect of that law is, as a practical matter on the street.

I haven't read the law, and I do not know anyone who has gotten themselves into a position where the law has impacted them. I am looking for someone on this forum who actually knows how this law is works.

Thanks….still hopeful


Miguel


----------



## anndruu12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Then why name your post "legalization of marijuana"? If it's illegal, it's illegal, so if some officers are choosing to not throw people in jail for 5g or less, then they are making a personal choice. It's not something that's going to be documented somewhere.


----------



## mmmexico (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sorry if the title of the thread confused anyone. Here is a link to a short article which briefly discusses the decriminalization law here in 
Mexico.:

Mexico Decriminalizes Drugs; Law May Be Example for U.S. - TIME

I am stilling looking for anyone who has first hand experience with the effect of this law.

Thanks


Miguel


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

mmmexico said:


> See, here is the problem. I am not trying to figure out whether or not Mexico has legalized marijuana. The list of countries that have gone that route is very small. We all know that Mexico is not on that list. What I am trying to figure out is the practical effect of the fact that Mexico has "de-criminalized" the possession of 5 grams of marijuana or less. That has occurred several years ago. I want to know what the effect of that law is, as a practical matter on the street.
> 
> I haven't read the law, and I do not know anyone who has gotten themselves into a position where the law has impacted them. I am looking for someone on this forum who actually knows how this law is works.
> 
> ...


Ok
Another answer, just called my lawyer; Mexico has not decriminalized Marihuana, they were trying to do so, at least 5 grams for personal use.
That law has not passed yet.
The truth is; if you are caught with 5 grams and you argue it is for your personal use, NOT ANY COP in Mexico will believe that, and you will not be able to show that you did not have intentions to sell it.

One more thing: assuming you find the one idiotic policeman or agent that flies by that story, you will have to explain how you got those 5 grams, since it is illegal to grow it and selling and buying as well.

Do you want to visit, even for a few hours, our Mexican separos, CERESOS, or patrols, with our world famous decent and polite agents of the law, then give it a try.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

You may as well take a copy of the TIME magazine to show it to the agents when they are questioning you about Cannabis possession.
They may not be very open to reading it I'm afraid


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

If they legalize pot in Mexico and the U.S., who thinks these goons are not going to find an alternative income and it won´t be bagging groceries at the nearest WalMart so watch your asses expat fatasses. You are the next source of dinero. Kidnapping, extortion, protection rackets, illegal DVDs (oops!, already on the table and being fully patronized), empty movie theaters washing money and on and on. If you want to live in peace, never open your eyes beyond a squint and then deny what you may have seen.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone who thinks that legalizing marijuana in Mexico is going to take the trade out of the hands of organized crime should think again: a commodity doesn’t have to be illegal to fall under criminal control. Viz. limes, avocados. 

Possibly there would be other social economic benefits to legalizing marijuana, who knows, but seizing control of the drug business from the cartels is unlikely to happen, unfortunately, judging from recent history.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Adios, Miguel. If the US border guys do not get you, the Mexican side will.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Hound Dog said:



If they legalize pot in Mexico and the U.S., who thinks these goons are not going to find an alternative income and it won´t be bagging groceries at the nearest WalMart so watch your asses expat fatasses. You are the next source of dinero. Kidnapping, extortion, protection rackets, illegal DVDs (oops!, already on the table and being fully patronized), empty movie theaters washing money and on and on. If you want to live in peace, never open your eyes beyond a squint and then deny what you may have seen.

Click to expand...

_By the way, so I am not misunderstood, I am without equivocation, in favor of legalization of the personal consumption of marijuana and the widespread sale of that drug and I also believe that is where we are headed here in Mexico and the rest of the Americas and Europe to say nothing of other political jurisdictions around the world. The absurdity of declaring marijuana an illegal drug reflects the ignorance of mankind in general and the vulgar political realities of the time that innocuous substance was declared illegal for reasons no longer comprehensible by anyone still alive on the planet. 

I grew up in a region declared"dry" (from alcohol consumption) by self-righteous Christain morons and I have never been anywhere where there were more sots from dawn until dusk. When I was an adolescent, they told me that masturbation resulted ultimately in blindness or insanity but when I was about 40 years old (say 1982), my personal physician advised me to have sex as often as possible to avoid prostate cancer whether with my spouse or fist. Lesson One is never believe anything anybody postulates - just your own fist or, perhaos, if you are on good terms with him/her, your spouse.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Dawg writes:
"when I was about 40 years old (say 1982), my personal physician advised me to have sex as often as possible to avoid prostate cancer whether with my spouse or fist."

Way too much information, 

come to think of it my dog licks himself, 
is that why your call yourself dawg, Bubba


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=chicois8;1807890]Dawg writes:
"when I was about 40 years old (say 1982), my personal physician advised me to have sex as often as possible to avoid prostate cancer whether with my spouse or fist."

Way too much information, 

come to think of it my dog licks himself, 
is that why your call yourself dawg, Bubba[/QUOTE]_

Sustained licking works over time even in Guayabitas where the major activiity beyond gazing at mediocre waves coming ashore and meeting shack towns overrun with greasy spoon cafes and choc-a-bloc with old goober red necks hanging around the shore with toxic livers remarking, "Look at that there one." where the major activity consists of of walking up and down nondescript dirt roads with no destination identified or remembered by old goobers who no longer even remember where they are or how they got there.

At least I can still read a road map to get to Chiapas. It´s important to have a goal or a road map is only good for self-cleansing. 

HoundDog/Dawg/Bubba


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like your describing any expat community including Lakeside,Bob..................


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=chicois8;1810562]Sounds like your describing any expat community including Lakeside,Bob..................[/QUOTE]_

Well, not any expat community, Chicois. Dawg/Bubba/Bob lived for a time in Nairobi, Dar es Salaam , Mombasa and Bombay among other towns with large expat communities and, even though that was many years ago in the 60s, I do not remember such wretched souls seeking beaches to frivolously try to reclaim lost and unreclaimable youth. Of course, then I was in my 20s so perhaps I was blinded by the light.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I forgot to mention a town that instructs us all on the wisdom of living as an expat in a foreign country and that is the example of Kampala, Uganda pre-Idi Amin under the rule of the then Ugandan president Milton Obote. In those days (the late 60s) there was a fervent nationalistic movement among Ugandans and much of the middle-class business strucrture was controlled by East Indians brought over by the Brits to build the railroads a century before who had become successful merchants and were living in Kampala with British passports. The Ugandan government gave them a certain time to choose either Ugandan or British citizenship and had they chosen British citizenship, all of their properties could be expropriated and they would be expelled from Uganda and sent forthwith to Britian. This was a "Hobson´s Choice" for the East Indians as, at any time in the future, they could find themselves victims of future pogroms. A difficult decisiion especially since the Obote government intended to steal their properties which constituted the backbone of the Ugandan commercial establishment. Later, this became an even more difficult decision when Idi Amin came into power and initiated mass killings and massive property confiscations in pogroms and unimaginable theft not even conceived by the west and, frankly, not considered a gnat on a fly´s ass by the west since that was considered anarchy among Africans. A disgracful planet.l


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Yawn


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


GARYJ65 said:



Yawn

Click to expand...

_Yawning is a reflex generally indicating knowledge being transmitted beyond the yawning creature´s capacity to absorb the input intellectually. Perhaps a Greyhound Bus ride 45 miles out of Moline and a Big Mac and quart slized Coca Cola would be enlightening.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> Yawning is a reflex generally indicating knowledge being transmitted beyond the yawning creature´s capacity to absorb the input intellectually. Perhaps a Greyhound Bus ride 45 miles out of Moline and a Big Mac and quart slized Coca Cola would be enlightening.


Yeah right


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Elitism is boring to read.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


RVGRINGO said:



Elitism is boring to read.

Click to expand...

_And tiring with the need to move one´s lips in sync among those accustomed to reading grammar-school texts with all those hard to discern monosyllabalic words normally heard in that part of Iowa among 8th Grade graduates negotiating that gluey black clay that sticks to one´s boots every time one heads to the 7/11 for that 24 ounce RC Cola and 2X1 Moon Pie fix.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

*(I mean, ¡Mods!)*


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Like a horse with a broken leg, where is a moderator to shoot this thread and put it out of its misery?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Closed by popular demand.


----------

